# General > General >  Ewan Mcgregor/ charlie boorman

## Solus

For those interested, girlies and bikers, these two lads are up in Caithness tonight, leaving John o groats either tomorrow, friday or saturday to kick off their latest adventure heading south and ending up i believe in south Africa.

Keep your eyes peeled for a pair of Peemw's.

----------


## North Rhins

A pair of proper bikers. Their series and book Long Way Round were superb.   ::

----------


## Solus

sure was, i still watch it !!

----------


## Fluff

if anyone gets any piccys can they please post them?

i loved their last series, thought it was brilliant

----------


## North Rhins

Ill bet KTM are still kicking themselves that they withdrew sponsorship on their first trip. Its the best publicity that BMW could ever have wished for.

----------


## Solus

Heads would have rolled for that huge marketing error and lack of confidence in their bike ! although i doubt if the ktm could have coped as well as the bmw did considering the weight they were carrying, i dont think the ktm could have coped with the weight ! without the all the kit they carried i think the ktm would have done it in less time, 

bet everyone at BMW HQ rubbed their hands in glee when they completed it ! and they have never looked back... their sales boosted, huge amounts of GS's sold, and they do knock out a decent bike.

----------


## North Rhins

If only I had eleven grand, slightly larger leathers and an unlimited supply of glucosamine.  :Frown:

----------


## Solus

> If only I had eleven grand, slightly larger leathers and an unlimited supply of glucosamine


 ::  Priceless

your leathers shrink too ? hung mine up in november and pull them back on in april and they gone got smaller !! i cant ride in textile kit all summer !!!!

----------


## North Rhins

Last November? I hung mine up two years ago, imagine how tight that feels!! Youll have to dig out a copy of MCN and look up Alterations. It would take half a cow to get mine anywhere near. On the plus side, my Altbergs still fit, superb bit of kit.

----------


## MadPict

Great bit of TV the "Long Way Round" series - a gem amongst all the gravel...

----------


## Solus

Another good one is " journey beyond reason " .... guy rides a sports bike round the world in 19 days, not in the same league as Long way round, but never the less a toughie, he would ride without sleep for 36 hours, power napping as he called it along the way !! nuts, 

Or good old Jupiter's Travels, Ted Simon round the world adventure on, 4 years, its a cracking story.


And before you say it Rhins, yes it took him 4 years and no, its not because his triumph kept on breaking down !! :Grin:

----------


## North Rhins

The thought never crossed my mind  :Wink:

----------


## Elenna

I thought Long Way Round was absolutely brilliant...the whole idea of the adventure was inspiring, the bikes were amazing, and those two guys were such fun...and down to earth...and really quite touching, at times. I would love to know when it is they are heading out from JoG, as I'd like to go wish them luck and see them off!

( :Embarrassment:  this rather shy, closet motorbike nut is now tiptoing back into the shadows...shhhh....)

----------


## Sporran

> For those interested, girlies and bikers, these two lads are up in Caithness tonight, leaving John o groats either tomorrow, friday or saturday to kick off their latest adventure heading south and ending up i believe in south Africa.
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled for a pair of Peemw's.


Oh blast! This girlie's missed her chance to meet Ewan again - I'm on the wrong side of the Atlantic!  ::  




> if anyone gets any piccys can they please post them?
> 
> i loved their last series, thought it was brilliant


Yes, photos would be nice. I hope a few fellow Orgers will be at John O' Groats clicking away!  :Grin:

----------


## Solus

I would love to be there to wish them all the best, i tried to see them when they set of on the long way round, but missed them, by the time i caught up with them they were in New York !!! :Smile:

----------


## Solus

http://www.longwaydown.com/html/longwaydown.html

----------


## Sporran

Thanks for posting that link, Solus!  :Smile:

----------


## Solus

No probs, i just got it sent to me earlier this afternoon

----------


## percy toboggan

> A pair of proper bikers. Their series and book Long Way Round were superb.


'Proper bikers' don't have all that support.Or all that dosh.
I like the lads, but you do the likes of others a dis-service by calling them 'proper bikers'

Jupiters Travels (first version)_ for instance. One man on an old Triumph. I forget his name  (TED?) but he was a 'proper' biker.

Anyway, I prefer 'motor-cyclist' Sorry to be picky.

----------


## Solus

Percy there is no way they could have done that adventure without back up ! no way at all.... 

and as for ted simon, he never did anyting as difficult as ewan and charlie, although i dare say he had his problems !he went more for the culture and experiencing different ways of life. Bimbling along at no great speed, just take his time and soaking it all up. 

would be interested how you work out who is a biker and who is a motorcyclist ? 

and what makes someone a " proper biker "

----------


## Dog-eared

Passed a couple of BMs at quarter to 5 coming into Thurso from Castletown.
Think they were silver.

----------


## Solus

possibly, luggage ? new ? they got two new bikes from bmw again.

The story -

In May 2007 the iconic motorcycle adventure rides again. Their 15,000-mile journey on two BMW R 1200 GS Adventure motorcycles starts at John O’Groats, Scotland and finishes at the most southern point of South Africa – Cape Agulhas. 

The tour will take 20 spectacular countries in total, covering Libya, the Sudan, Ethiopia, Uganda, Rwanda, Tanzania, Botswana and the wilds of the Namibian Skeleton coast. Ewan McGregor and Charley Boorman have carefully planned their route to visit those countries and several UNICEF sites which they feel will provide inspiration and power to themselves and others. 

“I can’t imagine not ever thinking about some adventure,” said Ewan McGregor. “Long Way Round changed us all – it bonded us all together and made our dreams come true – and it’s not often something like that happens. 

Long Way Down is something you can not only daydream about, but actually do.” Regarding his exploits in the “Race To Dakar” last year, Charley Boorman has been eager to return to Africa and see more of this amazing continent. “A few weeks after Long Way Round we had maps out already for the next big world journey – and Africa seemed like the obvious choice.” 


Long Way Down is being produced and directed by Russ Malkin of Big Earth and David Alexanian of Elixir Films, who have witnessed and documented Ewan and Charley’s previous Long Way Round and Race To Dakar adventures.


Ewan and Charley will be supporting UNICEF, CHAS and Riders for Health on their travels and the www.longwaydown.com website will keep fans updated with all the latest information on the trip, including the opportunity to view unreleased footage and pre-order copies of the book and DVD. The Long Way Down television series will be shown on the BBC in Autumn/Winter 2007.

----------


## Elenna

The original MCN article from last Friday:

*Long Way Down* 

By Tom Rayner

04 May 2007 07:00

Ewan McGregor and Charley Boorman are just days away from embarking on their latest adventure, the Long Way Down.

The pair are planning to go one better than their previous circumnavigation of the globe with a journey from the most northerly point in McGregors homeland of Scotland to Cape Town in South Africa.

BMW has confirmed it supplied two standard R1200GS Adventures to the globetrotters two weeks ago. Managing Director of BMW Motorrad UK, Adrian Roderick, said: The bikes are totally standard  weve fitted some crash bars and some luggage but other than that theyre the same as you would see in the shops. The boys have had the bikes for two weeks to get used to.

McGregor and Boorman opted not to fit BMW latest Satellite Navigation systems, preferring the romantic system of maps and stars. The trip to Cape Town is expected to take several months with McGregor promoting his favourite charity UNICEF en route.

The provisional dates for departure from John O Groats are May 10 or May 12  depending on the filming schedule.

----------


## Sianymo

> Passed a couple of BMs at quarter to 5 coming into Thurso from Castletown.
> Think they were silver.



Followed them in from Dounreay this afternoon coming from West.. one was a huge Beemer and the other what I though was a KTM, also another bloke on a smaller blue and white bike but didn't manage to see what ...  Was sure it was the boys!  But then logged onto their website and discovered they are both on BMW GS's so can't have been  :Frown:

----------


## nicnak

hey anybody know if they got set of yet??

----------


## KCERINN

Hi there

I have just phoned the John O Groat Caravan Site and asked the Lady who runs it had she heard whether Euan and Charlie  had left JoG yet.  The lady hadnt heard anything about them.  Her husband had read in the paper a while ago that this trip was taking place but no dates were given.

The Lady said that if she hears anything within the next day or so, she will give me a phone.  I will pass on any messages to caithness.org.

Cheers

Erinn

----------


## Fluff

i think it would be more than just them though. probs another bike again to do the filming, so you will probs see 3 bikes and maybe even a van?

----------


## Mister Squiggle

I got semi-hysterical this morning when I saw two bicycles heading towards me south of JoG as I went for my morning run. I was busily fluffing my hair up, wiping my profusely sweaty brow and getting all flustered, when I realised (a) they were two very nice older gentlemen who waved and smiled and said good morning as they sped past, and (b) it was completely the wrong sort of bike (ie, no engine) ...
Anyway, having been swept up in the cult of celebrity for a mere millisecond, I had to go home and have an aspirin and a good lie down. Thank goodness I missed Beatlemania, I'd never have coped with all the excitement.

----------


## NickInTheNorth

Just have to share a Ewan Mcgregor story. Wandering down to the beach at Camusdarach near Arisaig I caught up to three leather clad bikers, walking slowly, following an elderly couple. The elderly couple where discussing whether or not this was the beach used for the filming of "Local Hero". 

At this point one of the three bikers interjects very politely to say that:
"yes indeed it was" when asked if he was sure the young fella said yes, my uncle was involved in the film. Nothing more was said.

That evening I was minding my own business sipping a pint of guiness at the Arisaig Hotel when the same three bikers walked into the bar.

Getting a look at their faces for the first time I recognized one of them Ewan McGregor, I later found out with his brother Colin, and ...

His uncle Denis Lawson!

Very nice people and very genuine Bikers!

----------


## percy toboggan

> would be interested how you work out who is a biker and who is a motorcyclist ? 
> 
> and what makes someone a " proper biker "


Er....my preference for 'motor-cyciist' is because a lot of people down here, well these days just  a few really attach themselves to the 'biker' image when some of them don't even have a machine. No great harm in that, leather jackets are lovely after all but at least you know what you get with  a 'motor-cyclist' in that he/she rides a motor-cycle.

I'm not sure what makes a 'proper biker' as it was not my expression originally but it seemed, to me  to encapsulate an all weather rider, day in day out no car in the garage type who buys MCN or better still Back Street Heroes and spends his weekends in muddy fields drinking beer with like minded souls admiring each others machines. Rather this than  a film star and his mate who made a hugely enjoyable fim of their hugely enjoyable trip. All in a good cause.

----------


## NickInTheNorth

but at least one of those film stars does it just for kicks too  :Grin:

----------


## percy toboggan

> Getting a look at their faces for the first time I recognized one of them Ewan McGregor, I later found out with his brother Colin, and ...
> 
> His uncle Denis Lawson!
> 
> Very nice people and very genuine Bikers!


Super story. How I love that place. My *favourite spot* in the whole world to be honest. Adore the film too. I had no idea Denis Lawson was McGregor's uncle. Come Seprember I'll be back there sans bike sadly - it's gone now. A man came 250 miles in a Transit van last year to take it away ::  .

('involved in the film' indeed - an understatement if ever there was one)

----------


## NickInTheNorth

I have to say it is way up there on my list too. It is so beautiful, and when the sun shines and the sea is that fantastic blue colour I really don't think anywhere can beat it with the Sgurr on Eigg dominating the sky line...

and Ewan, Colin and Denis were a great bunch of guys

----------


## percy toboggan

> I have to say it is way up there on my list too. It is so beautiful, and when the sun shines and the sea is that fantastic blue colour I really don't think anywhere can beat it with the Sgurr on Eigg dominating the sky line...
> 
> and Ewan, Colin and Denis were a great bunch of guys


You're talking my language Nick.We have about seven paintings or photgraphs of those small isles on our walls down here in the comparatively unexciting south.

I hope I bump into Ewan there some day. If he's half as  much fun as our last chance encounter in the Arisaig Hotel  -  a family of drunks from Renton - then he'll be good company indeed! I remember staggering back to the B & B about 2.00am ! (late for us lately.)

----------


## Solus

oh right percy ! obviously i am not a biker then.... but hang on i got a leather jacket, oh but i got a car or two in the garage.. hmmmm oh but i buy the MCN.....ah hang on i dont ride all year ! snow ! oh well motorcyclist i must be ! i dont lie in fields admiring bikes drinking beer.... does lying in a field looking up at the sky wondering why i took that corner so fast count ?

but did Charlie not take part in the Dakar ! damn good show put on for being a motorcyclist !! both him and Ewan did very well out in the cuds dont you know, mean feat just for being motorcyclists ! imagine what a real biker could do huh ..........

oh well........... ::

----------


## NickInTheNorth

> You're talking my language Nick.We have about seven paintings or photgraphs of those small isles on our walls down here in the comparatively unexciting south.
> 
> I hope I bump into Ewan there some day. If he's half as  much fun as our last chance encounter in the Arisaig Hotel  -  a family of drunks from Renton - then he'll be good company indeed! I remember staggering back to the B & B about 2.00am ! (late for us lately.)


I was fortunate enough to live on the smallest of the small isles for 4 years. It was fantastic, but a bit isolated for growing children, hence our move to Lochaline, and now (and I hope finally for a long time) to Thurso  :Smile:

----------


## paris

*Hubby and i are real bikers ! since 1977 we have almost every year gone to bike rallies ( in the mud and drinking beer ) and had a fab time. We have only just sold our beloved Triumph bonny t140  which we have owned for  quite a few years to get something a bit more US now, ( we need comfort not style and speed ) LOL  We have a Kawasaki vn 1500.* 
*We still do the rallies and have as much fun now as we did in 1977, and yes the leathers have expanded over time but who cares ...we don't ! Its a brill way of life being a biker, and you never seam to grow up either........Or is that just me !!!     Jan x*

----------


## North Rhins

Im a bit confused as to whether I qualify as a real biker. I did ride all year round but I also had a car. I tried to avoid muddy fields but we all used to go camping between Xmas and New Year. I used to get MCN, when I could afford it, but I though Back Street Heroes was pants. As for the two film stars, no doubt about it, proper bikers.

----------


## paris

> Im a bit confused as to whether I qualify as a real biker. I did ride all year round but I also had a car. I tried to avoid muddy fields but we all used to go camping between Xmas and New Year. I used to get MCN, when I could afford it, but I though Back Street Heroes was pants. As for the two film stars, no doubt about it, proper bikers.


Yep ! you sure do qualify for camping over the xmas holls. jan xx

----------


## paris

*Our daughter is a model for 100% biker mag.......Will let you know when shes in the next one. jan x*

----------


## Solus

The VN is a cool bike Paris, my old man got the 2000 vn, beast of a thing ! he keeps nipping at me to buy one or go the harley route  ::  


............ and yes, you never seem to get older, although it does get hard to get your leg over ...........the bike..............

----------


## North Rhins

Ok, its confession time, I had a Harley, brand new. Only for three month mind you. Have you stopped laughing yet? I think it was a mid life crisis thing, it was definitely hormonal. 
The bike was awful, rust, rust and more rust. If I was bored I used to watch the paint peeling off the frame. After all four cam shafts had to be replaced, that was it, down the local emporium to buy a proper bike, a Honda VFR. 
Camping at Xmas? Hypothermia? Kids stuff. It was so cold one year that it froze the tops off my draught Guinness.     ::

----------


## Solus

oh !! if its confession time, then i beg forgiveness for looking at harleys also this week, the v-rod looks lovely, sounds lovely and goes some too !!! if it said anything else on the tank rather than HD i would buy it. 

Flog me now, banish me, but please forgive me !!! :Frown:

----------


## topotheuk

Apparently they are/were in the Mey Hotel this evening.  They said they were leaving JO'G at 7.30 am tomorrow, if that's any help (I wasn't there but friends were)

----------


## percy toboggan

> oh right percy ! obviously i am not a biker then.... but hang on i got a leather jacket, oh but i got a car or two in the garage.. hmmmm oh but i buy the MCN.....ah hang on i dont ride all year ! snow ! oh well motorcyclist i must be ! i dont lie in fields admiring bikes drinking beer.... does lying in a field looking up at the sky wondering why i took that corner so fast count ?
> 
> but did Charlie not take part in the Dakar ! damn good show put on for being a motorcyclist !! both him and Ewan did very well out in the cuds dont you know, mean feat just for being motorcyclists ! imagine what a real biker could do huh ..........
> 
> oh well...........


You are whatever you consider yourself to be. At least in your own mind.My opinion of film stars riding motorbikes for charity, and the way they are perceived  as 'proper bikers' seems to have touched a nerve with you.

The whole 'biking lifestyle' caper strikes me as a bit silly anyway. A faux _fraternity_ I observed with interest while having fun on the fringes of it.
It is much more interesting to plough ones own furrow in life rather than conform to stereotypes and 'properness'

I was not originally trying to define a 'proper biker' and merely attempted later by invitation. All my first comment was intended to do was interject an opinion on McGregor and his mate.

I wish now that I hadn't bothered.  ::

----------


## paris

> The VN is a cool bike Paris, my old man got the 2000 vn, beast of a thing ! he keeps nipping at me to buy one or go the harley route  
> 
> 
> ............ and yes, you never seem to get older, although it does get hard to get your leg over ...........the bike..............


 Naughty Naughty ! I know what you mean on both counts LOL  jan x :Wink:

----------


## nicnak

did anyone see them set of this morning cos i was going to go up if they havent if they havent does anyone know when they will be

----------


## Elenna

They were running late due to some problems with one of the bikes. They turned up just after 9am (I think. I didnt have a watch with me) along with the production/support crew, Ewan's Dad, Jim, and his brother, Colin. There was a bit of photo/filmshoot for the show, and they spent some time being friendly and signing autographs, etc, for about 30 or so people who had come along to see them on their way, and then they set off around 10.

They are very, very nice fellas, and the bikes are absolutely stunning machines! I wish them all luck and good thoughts for their trip. I shall try to put some photos on here later today if everyone would like...but I need to get to some Saturday chores first before I steal some free time again  :Wink:

----------


## Solus

Brilliant Elenna, i was hoping some one from here would go out and see them !! good stuff ! although i am slightly green with envy. 

Looking forward to the pics !


 :Smile:

----------


## the charlatans

am gutted....

i've been looking out for news on the very hunky Ewan McGregor and the lovely Charlie Boorman. i was going to go wave them off. (and drool)

and i've missed them! i even drove down the Groats road today on the off chance. although i was 2 hours too late.  :Frown:  

no matter, i think they will have a great trip and look forward to seeing it all on film.

as for proper vs non proper bikers, i think they enjoy what they do and it shows.

----------


## Dog-eared

They start filming in Top Joes at 5 pm tonite.

----------


## Dog-eared

Ha Ha Only joking!          Hope the guys have a good trip.

----------


## Sporran

> Just have to share a Ewan Mcgregor story. Wandering down to the beach at Camusdarach near Arisaig I caught up to three leather clad bikers, walking slowly, following an elderly couple. The elderly couple where discussing whether or not this was the beach used for the filming of "Local Hero". 
> 
> At this point one of the three bikers interjects very politely to say that:
> "yes indeed it was" when asked if he was sure the young fella said yes, my uncle was involved in the film. Nothing more was said.
> 
> That evening I was minding my own business sipping a pint of guiness at the Arisaig Hotel when the same three bikers walked into the bar.
> 
> Getting a look at their faces for the first time I recognized one of them Ewan McGregor, I later found out with his brother Colin, and ...
> 
> ...


Great story, Nick - I really liked that! :-) "Local Hero" is one of my fave movies, and it was several years before I found out that Denis Lawson is Ewan's uncle. He was also in the original Star Wars trilogy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denis_Lawson




> They were running late due to some problems with one of the bikes. They turned up just after 9am (I think. I didnt have a watch with me) along with the production/support crew, Ewan's Dad, Jim, and his brother, Colin. There was a bit of photo/filmshoot for the show, and they spent some time being friendly and signing autographs, etc, for about 30 or so people who had come along to see them on their way, and then they set off around 10.
> 
> They are very, very nice fellas, and the bikes are absolutely stunning machines! I wish them all luck and good thoughts for their trip. I shall try to put some photos on here later today if everyone would like...but I need to get to some Saturday chores first before I steal some free time again


Yaay, good for you, Elenna! I'm very much looking forward to seeing your photos!  :Grin:  Does Colin resemble Ewan at all?

----------


## Elenna

Ok, I'm back! Now the last time I tried to post some photos it didn't work out right for some reason (likely my own mistake). So with that in mind, as well as sparing those who don't have fast internet connections from agonising long waits for the page to open, if I just link to an online album I have the pics in, you should all be able to see them....

Tell me if this works:

Long Way Down Start at John O' Groats, 12 May 2007

I'll keep the album public for a couple weeks. After that, anyone wanting to view, please PM me.


 :Grin:  And yes, Sporran, I think anyone would definitely spot Colin and Ewan as brothers! But take a look for yourself and see what you think.

----------


## Solus

Brilliant Elenna  :Smile:  !!! wish i had come up now ........... oh well...........  :Frown:  



but hey Caithness on the map again, cant be bad.

----------


## Ojibwa

Thanks so much for posting the pics, Elenna. They're great   :Smile:

----------


## scotsboy

Good pics, thanks. I really enjoyed the Long Way Round - so will definately be looking out for the Long Way Down.

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Good pics, Elenna!  You were having better weather than we were, 20 miles north.  Would have been great to have been there.

----------


## Solus

Heard it was chucking it down in Thurso at one point !!! hope they missed it all ! it been looking like rain here in Aberdeen all day, but not yet !

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Just got to the end of your photos...... does Herr BMW know that Honda-san managed to sneak a Pan-European in?  ::  ::

----------


## Solus

Bet it will edited out before the dvd goes on sale !! :Smile:

----------


## Elenna

::  You know, I wondered who would notice if I didn't say anything! 

It was Jim McGregor on the Honda. Colin had a BMW 1200 like the rest, though several of us noted he certainly wouldn't be making a long stretch of the journey with his brother, as his tax disc only has a short time left to run!

And it was raining fairly moderately this morning at JoG until around 8.30 or so, then dried up and brightened. The guys appeared about 9am and took off around 10, like I said before, and then I was about halfway back to Wick when it started to rain again...so I am sure they got quite wet riding today, somewhere along the road.

I'm glad everyone is enjoying the pics.  :Smile:

----------


## WeeBurd

Excellent pics, Elenna,  I'm just jealous I wasn't there. I'm no really into bikers <duck to avoid the missiles  ::  >,  but could make an exception for Ewan!  ::

----------


## Solus

Pfffffffffffffft whats Ewan got that i aint ? huh huh ? 

Money ? piffle who needs it, you only spend it anyway

Youth ? bah he's only got 4 years on me 

Fame ? it becomes boring

Looks ? he got nothing on me !

Anyways he's married !

and he rides a BMW ! say no more, 

 :Smile: 



Think that link i posted yesterday is not working now, instead use this one 

http://www.longwaydown.com/

----------


## WeeBurd

> Anyways he's married !


 ::  Well,  MrBurd is slogging it out on back-shift, so I'll not tell if Ewan doesen't, hahaha!  ::

----------


## j4bberw0ck

> and he rides a BMW ! say no more


OI!    What's wrong with riding a BMW???   Me?  I'm in luuuuuuuuurve................  ::

----------


## Solus

I will admit to think they are a very nice bike, and i confess to secretly harbour thoughts of buying a GS....
 ::

----------


## j4bberw0ck

> a GS....


Ah, you must talk with mareng.  He has an Adv........  ::

----------


## Solus

i am on the market for a new bike, and was going the Tiger route but the Adventure GS really does appeal to me but............... i have a cunning plan ::  
it just needs passed by the Board of Directors !  :Frown:

----------


## Sporran

> Ok, I'm back! 
> 
> Now the last time I tried to post some photos it didn't work out right for some reason (likely my own mistake). So with that in mind, as well as sparing those who don't have fast internet connections from agonising long waits for the page to open, if I just link to an online album I have the pics in, you should all be able to see them....
> 
> Tell me if this works:
> 
> Long Way Down Start at John O' Groats, 12 May 2007
> 
> I'll keep the album public for a couple weeks. After that, anyone wanting to view, please PM me.
> ...


Your photos are great, thanks, Elenna! It's certainly easy to tell that Colin and Ewan are brothers - no doubt about that! Is Colin the younger of the two, perhaps?

Lucky you having your photo taken with Ewan!!  ::  Did you get his autograph as well?

----------


## NickInTheNorth

Nope, Colin is big brother  :Smile: 

Fairly decent bio here if you're interested

----------


## Sporran

Any idea what the age difference is, Nick? Is he married too?

PS 
Just noticed that you've posted a link to Ewan's biography. Thanks very much for that!  :Grin:

----------


## NickInTheNorth

lol,  a couple of years I believe, no idea, and I charge a hideous amount of money for dating services  :Grin:

----------


## North Rhins

> OI! What's wrong with riding a BMW??? Me? I'm in luuuuuuuuurve................


Jabby, do the stabilisers tuck up into the panniers and are they electric or hydraulic? :Wink:  


Solus I know exactly what youre thinking, but why ruin a good Beemer by putting a Triumph engine in it? 

(Hell hath no fury like a bloke with no bike).

----------


## Solus

::     Rhins 

I have said before that i fancy a GS, done the tourer before,a trophy ( incoming) , it  was ok, but...... gets a bit boring for me after a while, but a GS, well................ it has progressed to top of the list over the tiger, the tiger still a lovely bike, handles, moves, but its not really in the same league as a GS for outright go anywhere.

Hmmm stay loyal to Triumph or move over to the "other" side ?

----------


## j4bberw0ck

> Jabby, do the stabilisers tuck up into the panniers and are they electric or hydraulic?




Nice one, North Rhins.  Truthfully <ahem>, the stabilisers were so embarrassing I spent a fortune getting a couple of big giroscopes installed in the panniers.... now it won't go round corners but dammit it'll stay upright all day.  Or should I rephrase that?  ::  ::

----------


## North Rhins

I only rode an RT once. My bottle went when I couldnt see the front end, so I opted for GS. Pending a substantial lottery win, plastic knee joints, wrist supports and metal neck brace, I think my choice would be another GS. When questioned on its odd shape I always told sceptics that it was an engineering statement! :Smile:

----------


## j4bberw0ck

> I only rode an RT once. My bottle went when I couldnt see the front end, so I opted for GS. Pending a substantial lottery win, plastic knee joints, wrist supports and metal neck brace, I think my choice would be another GS. When questioned on its odd shape I always told sceptics that it was an engineering statement!


It does take a bit of getting used to, when you turn the bars and nothing seems to move......  I saw the other day an article about the GS (and I can't for the life of me remember where it was) that said the headlight arrangement / looks from the front were in tribute to Patrick Moore and his monocle.  Ugly as sin, and one great big eyeball looking at you with a much smaller one next to it  ::  .

----------


## North Rhins

Ive had a chuckle at that, the more you think about it the more the resemblance. Youve got to admit, BMWs design department does have a sense of humour. But which ever way you look at it, they do make exceedingly good motorcycles, quirky or not.

----------


## dunderheed

i passed them on saturday morning about 11ish in thurso , i was heading back from scrabster harour and they were heading out that way . i got stuck behind the bus just at the royal bank and they got stuck in the snarl up right next to me.

----------


## obiron

> i passed them on saturday morning about 11ish in thurso , i was heading back from scrabster harour and they were heading out that way . i got stuck behind the bus just at the royal bank and they got stuck in the snarl up right next to me.


dunderheed im disappointed you could have asked for an autograph. 
gutted i missed them.

----------


## golach

well done Solus, you have scooped the Daily Record by 5 days, Well done the .Org
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/ne...name_page.html

----------


## Elenna

Thanks for that, golach! I have to say it rather made me laugh. I dont think there was anything "secretive" about the start...the MCN article gave the potential dates over a week ahead of time, on 4 May...though I expect the guys _did_ want to keep it reasonably quiet, to avoid a media frenzy. That there was "no press in attendance" is definitely one in the eye of the press!  :Smile:  Surely if someone like me can find out a day and time and be there, they could have.

There was actually 25-30 local people there, like I said before, but no "loved ones waving them goodbye"...they had already made their goodbyes to their families, and Ewan's dad and brother werent seeing them off, they rode off with them!

The production group took their own publicity photos of the "moment", which I assumed would be issued to the media, along with a press release. It is a bit odd if that hasnt been done already, but perhaps they are/were waiting til the guys make their Channel crossing and are safely out of the country, to avoid them being followed and hounded by journalists/photographers?

Hmmm...so if it was "left to a passer-by to capture the moment" where are the pics?! I wasnt passing by, and I got just short of 60 photos, the ones I linked to on here are the better ones of the lot. <laugh> Maybe I ought to contact some newspapers!  ::  Not likely the Daily Record, though.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

As a member of the 'press', I tipped the Record off about the launch a few weeks ago (my dad runs the Groats Inn). In short, they weren't interested in doing something before or, on the day of the launch, hence why it came out a few days later. No biggie.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> Ok, I'm back! Now the last time I tried to post some photos it didn't work out right for some reason (likely my own mistake). So with that in mind, as well as sparing those who don't have fast internet connections from agonising long waits for the page to open, if I just link to an online album I have the pics in, you should all be able to see them....
> 
> Tell me if this works:
> 
> Long Way Down Start at John O' Groats, 12 May 2007
> 
> I'll keep the album public for a couple weeks. After that, anyone wanting to view, please PM me.
> 
> 
>  And yes, Sporran, I think anyone would definitely spot Colin and Ewan as brothers! But take a look for yourself and see what you think.


Awesome photos, thank you very much for sharing, I don't know how many times I passed this thread up before coming in. Great stuff! And I have never seen the programs, need to check my Netflix and see if they are available here  :Grin:

----------


## Solus

http://www.bbc.co.uk/longwaydown/index.shtml


short vid before they left JoG

----------


## Sporran

Thanks so much for the link, Solus! I fair enjoyed that video, and the other ones as well!  :Smile:

----------


## Elenna

Thats great, Solus! HeeHee...yes, I recall most of that footage being taken, and I think toward the end where they show Charley revving the bike and get a shot from underneath, you can see my feet in the background!  :: 

The other bits of video and photos and info are really good, too. Thanks for the link!

----------


## Lolabelle

> Excellent pics, Elenna, I'm just jealous I wasn't there. I'm no really into bikers <duck to avoid the missiles  >, but could make an exception for Ewan!


Couldn't have said it better myself, Wee Burd.

----------


## percy toboggan

McGregor was a  cross word clue in the Daily Mail this morning so they're keeping his profile up.
'Scottish Actor' it said, but it was one of those that was open to two different spellings. I chose Ewan over Euan, and I appear to have been correct.
He seems a nice enough lad.

----------


## Solus

http://www.bbc.co.uk/longwaydown/map.shtml

Still waiting for them to update thier own site  :Frown:   but this is not bad, route map should be good .

----------


## golach

I see they have arrived in Cap Stad, well done

----------

